# Migrating email boxes to a new server and postfix [solved]

## pcameron

Hi email pplz, 

I would hope someone could help me on pointing me in the right direction on where to start looking for the issue. Im really not too good at email or unix. I have a gentoo system up and running as my email system. I have got a new computer and im building it up as a migration box. Im trying to duplicate my email system from old to new, I have repeated the steps to setup my email server and copy over my email boxes.

Could someone who knows where I should start to look point me in the right direction? I need some basic pointers on where to start to look for the below error log. 

 its a postfix, courier-imap, sasld, running mysql for the auth. I used the www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml without using the virt concept, just the auth concept listed. 

Please see my mail logs when i attempt to use a thunderbird to connect to the new (bluehills) sever. I have removed the domain from the log with blah.com

Nov  9 01:26:53 localhost postfix/smtpd[14651]: input attribute name: (end)

Nov  9 01:26:53 localhost postfix/smtpd[14651]: match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Nov  9 01:26:53 localhost postfix/smtpd[14651]: match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Nov  9 01:26:53 localhost postfix/smtpd[14651]: auto_clnt_create: transport=local endpoint=private/anvil

Nov  9 01:26:58 localhost postfix/smtpd[14646]: proxymap stream disconnect

Nov  9 01:26:58 localhost postfix/smtpd[14646]: auto_clnt_close: disconnect private/tlsmgr stream

Nov  9 01:28:33 localhost postfix/smtpd[14646]: idle timeout -- exiting

Nov  9 01:28:33 localhost postfix/smtpd[14651]: proxymap stream disconnect

Nov  9 01:28:33 localhost postfix/smtpd[14651]: auto_clnt_close: disconnect private/tlsmgr stream

Nov  9 01:28:33 localhost postfix/smtpd[14651]: idle timeout -- exiting

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost imapd: Connection, ip=[172.16.1.75]

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost imapd: LOGOUT, ip=[172.16.1.75], rcvd=24, sent=464

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: name_mask: ipv4

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: inet_addr_local: configured 2 IPv4 addresses

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: process generation: 23 (23)

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: connect to subsystem private/proxymap

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: send attr request = open

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: send attr table = unix:passwd.byname

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: send attr flags = 0

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: status

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute name: status

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute value: 0

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: flags

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute name: flags

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute value: 16

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute name: (end)

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: dict_proxy_open: connect to map=unix:passwd.byname status=0 server_flags=fixed

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: dict_open: proxy:unix:passwd.byname

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: Compiled against Berkeley DB: 4.8.30?

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: Run-time linked against Berkeley DB: 4.8.30?

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: dict_open: hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: warning: dict_nis_init: NIS domain name not set - NIS lookups disabled

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: dict_nis_init: NIS domain 

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: dict_open: nis:mail.aliases

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? debug_peer_list

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? fast_flush_domains

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? mynetworks

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? relay_domains

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: smtpd_access_maps ~? smtpd_access_maps

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: unknown_helo_hostname_tempfail_action = defer_if_permit

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: unknown_address_tempfail_action = defer_if_permit

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: unverified_recipient_tempfail_action = defer_if_permit

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: unverified_sender_tempfail_action = defer_if_permit

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: xsasl_cyrus_server_init: SASL config file is smtpd.conf

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: name_mask: 3

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: initializing the server-side TLS engine

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: auto_clnt_create: transport=local endpoint=private/tlsmgr

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: auto_clnt_open: connected to private/tlsmgr

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: send attr request = seed

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: send attr size = 32

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: status

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute name: status

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute value: 0

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: seed

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute name: seed

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute value: eIPvkabW/jF8QibyCPy0YgrFY3JJgrDXMKrGWFvqmyY=

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute name: (end)

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: send attr request = policy

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: send attr cache_type = smtpd

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: status

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute name: status

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute value: 0

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: cachable

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute name: cachable

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute value: 0

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: private/tlsmgr: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: input attribute name: (end)

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_string: fast_flush_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: auto_clnt_create: transport=local endpoint=private/anvil

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: connection established

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: master_notify: status 0

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: name_mask: resource

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: name_mask: software

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: connect from bluehills.blah.com[172.16.1.75]

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_list_match: bluehills.: no match

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_list_match: 172.16.1.75: no match

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_list_match: bluehills.blah.com: no match

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_list_match: 172.16.1.75: no match

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: smtp_stream_setup: maxtime=300 enable_deadline=0

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_hostname: bluehills.blah.com ~? 192.168.1.0/24

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_hostaddr: 172.16.1.75 ~? 192.168.1.0/24

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_hostname: bluehills.blah.com ~? 172.16.0.0/16

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: match_hostaddr: 172.16.1.75 ~? 172.16.0.0/16

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: > bluehills.blah.com[172.16.1.75]: 220 bluehills.blah.com ESMTP Postfix

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: xsasl_cyrus_server_create: SASL service=smtp, realm=(null)

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[571]: name_mask: noanonymous

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[576]: name_mask: ipv4

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[576]: inet_addr_local: configured 2 IPv4 addresses

Nov  9 01:36:03 localhost postfix/smtpd[576]: process generation: 25 (25)Last edited by pcameron on Thu Nov 08, 2012 11:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcameron

im going to rebuild the world while i sleep, just encase.  :Smile: 

----------

## pcameron

Seams like everyone does this when they have an issue. 

Here is my make.conf

bluehills ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.6.5-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.5-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8200_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 08 Nov 2012 12:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p39

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                                                                                                              

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.blah.com/pub/gentoo/"                                                                                                 

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                                                           

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://mirror.internode.on.net/gentoo-portage/"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi addns aim alsa amr ao apache2 audiofile avahi avi bash-completion bcmath berkdb bidi bindist blas branding bsf bzip2 cairo calendar caps cdb cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr chasen cim-syntax cjk clamav cli cracklib crypt cscope css ctype cups curl curlwrapper cxx dbi dbus dga divx dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds encode enscript exif expat faac fam fame fastcgi ffmpeg firefox flac flatfile fltk fontconfig foomaticdb fortran gcj gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gimp git glut gmp gnuplot gnustep gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gsm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml gudev guile gzip hddtemp hdf5 hwdb iconv icq icu ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib infiniband inifile innodb ios ipob ipv6 ivtv jabber jack java java6 javascript jbig jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos kontact ladspa lame lapack lash latex lau lcms libcaca libedit libnotify libsamplerate libwww lm_sensors lzma lzo m17n-lib mad maildir masepack matroska matrox mbox mhash mikmod mime mjpeg mmap mmx modplug modules motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer msn mtp mudflap musicbranz mysql nas ncurses neXt netcdf networking networkmanager nis nls nntp nocd nocdxx nptl nsplugin ofc offensive ogg openal openexr opengl openmp osc oscar pam pcntl pcre pdf perl php plasma plotutils png policykit portaudio posix ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw rdesktop readline recode rss ruby samba sasl scanner sdl seamonkey see2 see3 semantic-desktop session sharedext sharedmem shorten simplexml slang smartcard smp sndfile snmp soap sound source sox speex spell ssl startup-notification subtitles subversion svg symlink syslog szip taglib tcl tcpd theora threads tidy tiff tk tokenizer truetype udev unicode usb v4l2 vcd video videos vorbis wavpack wddx win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 x86 xattr xcb xcomposite xface xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xmlrpc xmp xmpp xosd xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid yahoo yaz zeroconf zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias cgi auth_digest access compat socache_shmcb" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHONLast edited by pcameron on Thu Nov 08, 2012 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcameron

bluehills is the 'new' and not working system as posted above

----------

## pcameron

was just the email client I was using, tested with a second email program and its all happy. YAY!

----------

